# Pre-Chemo Echo.



## Tatooprincess17 (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm looking for a code that can be used for an echocardiogram that was done as part of the patients pre-chemo workup.  The dx is "pre-chemo".  One coder said she'd use V72.83 while another says she'd use V71.1.  Does anyone else have any other suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 12, 2013)

I would use the neoplasm dx code.  V 71.1 cannot be used since this patient does have cancer.  and chemo is not surgery.


----------



## tharal (Dec 12, 2013)

V72.83 can be also used for Examination prior to chemotherapy...The note under V72.83 includes the following:

V72.83: Other specified preoperative examination
           Examination prior to chemotherapy
           Other pre-procedural examination
           Pre-procedural general physical examination 

So I would use V72.83 plus the neoplasm code.

Thanks
Thara L CPC H


----------



## kimmyrummer@hotmail.com (Dec 18, 2013)

*Pre-chemo echo*

V72.83 can be used for this, followed by the malignant neoplasm code.
Thanks, Kimberly, CPC, CPC-H, CHONC


----------

